# How did the diamond patern jeogori become associated with hapkido?



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 19, 2009)

This question came up on another thread regarding vee neck doboks:


Daniel Sullivan said:


> dancingalone said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know why a diamond pattern is used? Purely looks or is there a historical reason?
> ...


So just how *did* the diamond pattern jeogori become synonomous with hapkido?

Daniel


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> This question came up on another thread regarding vee neck doboks:
> 
> So just how *did* the diamond pattern jeogori become synonomous with hapkido?
> 
> Daniel


 
That's a pretty good question..I hope someone here can answer it. I'd like to know also...


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like this one may have been answered before partially and by someone who would probably know the facts.

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1042956&postcount=6

So there's apparently no real reason why diamond pattern uniforms are used in hapkido other than a slight similarity to the uniform Choi Yong Sul may have used?


----------



## dortiz (Nov 20, 2009)

Last night a student who had torn his uniform came in wearing one from his old school. It was a Golden Tiger Martial Arts Supply brand. GTMA. 
It was a V neck but as mentioned in a much heavier fabric. pretty much what it sounds like filks are looking for. It had the stripes on the shoulder and black neck trim with tiger symbols in the pattern. Was strong enough to be grabbed and tugged etc. 
I looked on their bricjures and maybe its the one on page 40. Worth a phone call for those folks looking for this option.

Dave O.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 20, 2009)

dortiz said:


> Last night a student who had torn his uniform came in wearing one from his old school. It was a Golden Tiger Martial Arts Supply brand. GTMA.
> It was a V neck but as mentioned in a much heavier fabric. pretty much what it sounds like filks are looking for. It had the stripes on the shoulder and black neck trim with tiger symbols in the pattern. Was strong enough to be grabbed and tugged etc.
> I looked on their bricjures and maybe its the one on page 40. Worth a phone call for those folks looking for this option.
> 
> Dave O.




Is this what you're talking about? 

http://www.goldentiger.com/shop/sho...0000000000000364&pn=3&sub_id=001001001&listg=


----------



## goingd (Nov 21, 2009)

Golden Tiger is where I get most of my supplies since their main warehouse is right in my city (Rancho Cucamonga). Their merchandise is quality with lots of variety.


----------



## dortiz (Nov 21, 2009)

This one: GTMA Taebaek TKD Uniform 
http://www.goldentiger.com/shop/sho...71145649831&pn=1&sub_id=001001001&listg=gosub

Probably worth a  call to see if the cheaper one is also the heavier fabric.


----------



## goingd (Nov 21, 2009)

dortiz said:


> This one: GTMA Taebaek TKD Uniform
> http://www.goldentiger.com/shop/sho...71145649831&pn=1&sub_id=001001001&listg=gosub
> 
> Probably worth a  call to see if the cheaper one is also the heavier fabric.



The white one with black diamond stitching is a medium weight fabric, the black with white diamond pattern is heavy weight, and the black with red diamond stitching is much heavier fabric.


----------



## dortiz (Nov 21, 2009)

V necks?


----------



## goingd (Nov 22, 2009)

No, they are the fold over diamond pattern.


----------

